# Charles Barkley Speaks--As Usual



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

sportsillustrated.cnn.com...a_insider/


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

Sir Charles....*sigh*
A comeback like Jordan ???
hehe....I hope not.


----------

